# Elimination Diet



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,I am starting and elimination diet tomorrow and was wondering do you start with say 5 foods and slowly increase it by one food a week... or what do you do. Also below is my good and bad list, does anyone have any suggestions e.g. what foods i can add to the good section, anything i should change??Im in alot of pain and need to do something. This is all i can think ofConstipation/Wind/Pain (NO EATING)•	Processed foods - cooked, baked, fried, tinned•	Dairy products•	Wheat•	Iron and calcium•	Vegetable - Beans, cauliflower, broccoli, potatoes, cabbage•	Mint•	Spice•	Bread•	Pasta•	Sugar, chocolate and carobs•	Fruit - apple, apricot, peach, pear, melons•	Dried fruits•	Nuts•	Red meat and pork•	Coconut and garlic•	Pastry and sugary foods•	Caffeine and fizzy drink•	Soy •	Honey Foods to Try•	Chicken•	Carrots•	Basmati rice•	Bananas•	Mushrooms•	Avocado•	Peppermint tea•	Turkey•	Ginger •	Celery •	Rice milk•	Cooked apple•	Sweet potatoes•	Olive oil Separate carbs and proteinThank you so so much


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are usually two theories.1. Eliminate 1-2 food groups/food ingredients2. Eat 3 foods for a week and see if your symptoms go away.Usually for intolerances they do #1. For allergies they do #2.Allergy elimination diets are usually something like rice, chicken and string beans 3 every meal and nothing else other than plain tea or coffee. You may also do another combination of protien and starch (like beef and corn) if the first one doesn't stop all the allergy symptoms.Once you have the safe diet (one of the 3-4 standard allergy diets) then you add foods back one at a time to see if they cause the reaction.Most IBSers have reactions to the act of eating so no matter what 3 foods they eat they still get the same (or nearly the same) IBS symptoms.Removing a food group you can do on your own. A full exclusion diet where it takes months to go through foods one at time you should do with a dietitian so you make sure you get nutrition for the year or so it may take to test all the foods you normally want to eat.Food intolerance (cut out gluten or lactose) diets are easier to do and usually you don't ever play the add foods back one at a time thing because if fructose bothers you, it doesn't matter which food has the fructose. They will all bother you.


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks so much Kathleen, i cant afford a dietician so do you think maybe i should jusst eat the foods in my good list and keep a food journal of how i feel? i need to do something and i have to do it on my own.... thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

At least think about putting the food you eat into a free on-line diet tracking program so if you are seriously lacking a nutrient you might know about it before you end up sick from it.A multi-vitamin (may have to find a low dose one or one you can cut up and take a smaller dose a few times a day) might not be a bad idea.Just remember, many IBSers have the exact same symptoms no matter which food they eat. Straining your body with severe diets may make you sick and stress the body and cause more symptoms than eating a healthy well balanced diet.Small frequent lower fat meals usually help so don't do the starve all day thinking avoiding food will make you better. It just makes you worse in the end.


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

the " free on-line diet tracking program" do i just google that, today is the big day that i start it all. im all prepared with my foods. this thing sounds like a good idea


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

is there a western one?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Western?Here are a few I know of, googling for online diet tracker should find others if none of these work for youhttp://www.fitday.com/http://www.nutritiondata.com/http://www.mypyramidtracker.gov/http://www.my-calorie-counter.com/http://www.sparkpeople.com/http://www.thedailyplate.com/


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey KathleenThanks heaps, took me ages to find a good one but i finally did. I started it all today....


----------

